# freight shipping hong kong to USA



## homesick1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking at moving back home to the U.S. What is the best, cheapest moving company. Have some boxes of clothes, and a couple of chairs and a table. I packed the clothes myself, but will need help with the furniture.


----------

